
Show HN: An easier way to do Twitter Advanced Search - gmoksh
https://twish.xyz/
======
shacrw
A few suggestions. Please include some links to who the maker is, whether you
store searches or not etc.

The tool is great. I love it. was going to build something similar myself, but
the website contains no info, have an about section or something, more info
signals trusts in the product.

btw, while writing this comment, decided to dig around, clicked on the Tweet
button, and got to know the source/creator.

But, seriously a lot of twitter power users use advanced search a lot,
including me, so including links to your profile/work would be beneficial to
you.

~~~
gmoksh
Thanks a lot for your feedback. Will get to it asap!

